

Koala – SaaS Analytics for Stripe - mfasanya
https://getkoala.com

======
mfasanya
Thanks for taking a look at my product! I made this to give businesses access
to their metrics quickly and easily without having to spend a fortune or hours
on a spreadsheet. We started building this for a different SaaS business but
it quickly became clear that others could use it. The system is going to be
centralised around forecasting the future of your company and allowing you to
quickly act on changes.

I would love to get some feedback from people about the software and anything
that would make it better!

~~~
jcr
If this submission doesn't get any traction, then you should probably do a
"Show HN" submission, so it will be listed under the "show" link in the top
menu, and people will know you want feedback. The rules for doing a "Show HN"
submission are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Hopefully one of the mods will change the title of this submission.

